# Need help concerning treatment in Spain - UK injections



## brenjack (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi, my wife is about to have her Decapeptyl in 4 days but we are having problems cashing in our Spanish prescription in this country, also our GP has agreed to give us a private prescription but we are now having problems finding someone to administer the injection, we have phoned a couple of private medical centres without any luck.

Anybody on here had similar problems? also where is the injection normally given?

                                                Cheers Brendan


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,

I'm not in the UK but typically nurses that will do homecare will do the injection, otherwise if your pharmacy has a nurse who does hours at the pharmacy then they will do it.

But if it's the depot (once only) injection then you can manage it yourselves.  It's not pleasant but doable, my DH did it for me a couple of times but didn't enjoy it to say the least.  Normally done in the backside, if you look on youtube there are also videos on how to do it, posted by non-medical personnel granted, but worth a look.  Open up the box ahead of time (a day or two) and pour over it, see if you have questions, then you have time to think things through and it will be ok.

Too bad your GP isn't willing to do it, have you asked?

Good luck!  D


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Why can't your practice nurse give the injection as the GP prescribed it?


----------



## brenjack (Dec 17, 2012)

Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> Why can't your practice nurse give the injection as the GP prescribed it?


Our practice nurse isnt available on the day the injection is due, Eugin in Spain have found us a pharmacy in London who will send the drugs out for £300, our GP will only prescribe them when we give him the name of a registered nurse who will administer it, we've called a couple of organisations but there is no one available (or willing) to do it, I think I will have to pay the £300 and watch the youtube video I'm afraid.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry, I am a pharmacist and I was a bit tired and rushed last night and did not think of all your options.

Where abouts are you? It is possible that your local fertility clinic might be able to do it? They might charge you a consultation fee. Some will also write a prescription for a fee.

Also have you tried fertility2U? - they will accept overseas prescriptions and have a UK doctor who will countersign any prescriptions that are not meeting full uk legal requirements. EU presciptions should be accepted at any pharmacy as long as the pharmacist can check the credentials of the doctor.

And home care companies like Healthcare at Home or Central Homecare often have nurses attached who will administer. There is also a company called Medihome that might provide a private nurse.

http://www.hah.co.uk/services-and-treatments

http://www.centralhomecare.co.uk/Professionals/Homecare/tabid/88/Default.aspx

You could give it yourself if trained on how to.

/links


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi again,

Over on the South Africa board, Rose39 posted this some time ago:

"The consultant can email you a scanned prescription and (assuming you are in the UK) - Rigcharm pharmacy in Shadwell, London can supply it via a courier (I used them for all my IVF medication and they were great). "

Others have used the same pharmacy since.... try to reach them or PM Rose39, I don't know the pricing but the price you're being quoted I think is very high compared to what I paid for the same drug in France where I had my OE's.

Good luck, D


----------



## brenjack (Dec 17, 2012)

once again thanks for your replies, I have had to get the drugs from ID pharmacy in London for  £350 pounds, I was desperate as our pharmacy in Liverpool said eugins prescription wasnt legal.

Still havnt found anyone to administer the injection so I am going to do it myself tomorrow, I have watched a few videos on youtube and have done a bit of research on it so I am confident.

Does anyone know how long after the injection the egg transfer is?

                                                            Cheers


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

What protocol are you on and what treatment are your doing? What day of her cycle is she starting on?
Is is IVF, donor eggs or own eggs, long protocol, short protocol or what? Difficult to say when we don't know what you are doing.     Here is a rough guide based on my experience. May be totally different.

If it is a day 21 long protocol IVF then she has the down regulation injection on day 21. She then waits for that cycle to complete on day 28, but a period can be delayed by a few days. She then needs to shed the lining and usually a scan is done on day 5,6 or 7 of bleeding to ensure the lining is thin. She then starts FSH injections and typically stims for 9-14 days. The eggs are then collected and fertilised, she starts progesterone support and embryos are put back into the womb on day 2,3 5 or 6 depending on the number, quality and grade.

If it is donor eggs then she will by synchronising with the donor's cycle and will remain down regulated until the donor begins stims, at which point she will commence oestrogen supplements to grow the lining. Take oestrogen instead of stims for 10-14 days.

Similar with a frozen embryo or donor embryo transfer, but in that case you do not need to synchronise with anyone else.

Where is she having monitoring scans?


----------

